# Westminster Seminary California "Seminary for a Day" Mar 4, 2010



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 3, 2010)

More info here

March 4, 2010, 8:15am - 3:30pm

Register Online

What is Seminary for a Day?
Seminary for a Day (SFAD) is a unique opportunity for you to experience WSC firsthand and…
Visit a Class—study under one of our top pastor-scholars

Meet the Faculty—in a round-table discussion, individual interviews, and during lunch

Interact with Students—discover the WSC experience

Learn about the Admissions Process and Financial Aid Opportunities—speak with the WSC Admissions and Student Services staff about our academic programs, application process, student life, housing, scholarships, and more.

View Schedule for Seminary for a Day>>

How do I register for Seminary for a Day?

Register online>>

Contact Katie Chappell, Admissions Coordinator, for more information: 
[email protected] or 888/480.8474

Does WSC provide travel reimbursement?

Travel Reimbursement Program—If you visit the campus and later enroll as a student, WSC will credit your tuition balance up to $300 for California residents and up to $500 for out-of-state visitors. Please ask an admissions representative for more details.

SCHEDULE* 

8:15-8:30	Check in
8:30-8:55	Campus Tour
9:00-9:55	Visit a Class
10:00-10:20	Chapel Devotions
10:25-10:40	Deans' Tea w/ Faculty & Students
10:45-11:40	Visit a Class
11:45-12:30	Admissions and Financial Aid Q&A
12:30-12:45	Free Time--Visit WSC Bookstore
12:45-1:40	Barbeque Lunch with WSC Community
1:45-2:40	Faculty Q&A Panel
2:45-3:00	Closing Session

* Schedule subject to change


----------

